# Appleton Rum



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all. I have been trying to find Appleton Estate Rum. Either 21 Year or Reserve. I need it for a coming occasion. Can't find an online retailer. Anyone have it near them locally, or know a retailer that might ship?

Thanks in advance.:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I can grab you a bottle. PM me your address...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

tchariya said:


> I can grab you a bottle. PM me your address...


PM Sent. Thank you!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

For future reference, Binny's and Shoppers Vineyard are both great online likker retailers with good prices on shipping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Hi all. I have been trying to find Appleton Estate Rum. Either 21 Year or Reserve. I need it for a coming occasion. Can't find an online retailer. Anyone have it near them locally, or know a retailer that might ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance.:tu


Tim, the 21 year is available in Birmingham (Huffman area, off Center Point Parkway - Parkway East) at Villa Spirits.

He usually has 4-5 bottles.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone tried, or going out on a _twig_ to get the Appleton 30 year old?


----------

